# Looking for help



## NTO89 (Jan 8, 2017)

I own/operate several businesses here in West Central Illinois. We have a custom food plot/land management business, a light excavation business, small row crop farming, we buy farms to fix up & flip, operate a hunt club, raise whitetails, have 100 residential rental properties & health insurance business. My partner focuses on our rentals & health insurance business while my focus is on the rest. Currently I'm in need of an intern to learn all aspects of what I do on a daily basis. If the intern works hard & proves themself, then they'd be hired full time & eventually run one of our businesses. It's becoming harder & harder to find a young individual who knows how to work & takes pride in their work. That's what I'm looking for. I'll give you 90-120 days to prove you can work as you say you can & evaluate how you've been doing. Pay is based on experience. We offer lots of perks as well. Feel free to private message me on here or call/text my cell at 618-550-9406.


----------



## 13ring (Sep 13, 2018)

sounds like a great gig, just not close for me


----------



## aaronbell3 (Dec 17, 2016)

If you ever decide to start working in Iowa let me know! sounds like this is right up my alley!


----------



## michaelf444 (Sep 23, 2021)

Maybe you are right at that moment you have to take a person who is more honest than others like your brother or your friend I always share my all difficulties with my elder brother and he always guides me on how to handle these situations like last time when I was too depressed due to the chemistry work then my brother helped me to get *chemistry assignment help* from the top academic writers.


----------



## davidsoy (11 mo ago)

Focus Group Transcription Services gives you speedy, accurate, and professional Focus Group Transcription Services UK. When recording a focus group and wanting for speakers to be identified, asking the speakers to identify themselves before they talk and/or at the start of the focus group is quite helpful. Group conversations can quickly get passionate and energizing, thus members should be reminded not to talk over one another! However, at Typing Solutions, we are experts at transcribing focus groups of this nature.


----------

